# "AR" in "AR-15"



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What does the "AR" in "AR-15" stand for?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Stands for ARmalite but a lot think it stands for automatic rifle.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Al wrote: Stands for ARmalite but a lot think it stands for automatic rifle.


+1

You could have put "Assault Rifle" and "aluminium receiver" in your poll and may have some hits


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean its not Anti- Zombie Rifle???


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean it is not an Assault Rifle???? That is what I heard them called on the news.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: :O•-: Jus sayin. 

Edited by Al. Not appropriate. :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I bet most people do think it is for "Assault Rifle" or "Automatic Rifle", but nope. The media sure likes to perpetuate that myth. Eugene Stoner was chief engineer for ArmaLite, where the design was concocted and the name is derived from. They later sold the rights to Colt.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok ill fess up, I didn't really think it meant Anti zombie Rifle but I did think it meant Assault Rifle lol. Guess I better stick with the AK seeings how I know what AK stands for. Angry zombie Killer right?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol:

My Russian is a little rusty, but I do think you're right BoOYaA. _Avtomat Kalashnikova_, sounds like angry zombie killing machine too me. -()/- -()/>- -()/- 

If I am not mistaken, Uzi means "Use for Zombie Invasion". Right? :twisted:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I voted "Accessorized Rifle" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It just goes to Show you how much I know about those assault guns. 
Sure would like to have one though. -8/-


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't see Armed ******* in the voting selection, am I missing something????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> You mean it is not an Assault Rifle???? That is what I heard them called on the news.


Dangit, I thought I had that one in there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> :lol: If I am not mistaken, Uzi means "Use for Zombie Invasion". Right? :twisted:


I'm 100% sure that's what it means, I once read it in a magazine.....or on the web either way I'm sure it was true :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a new one being built in 6.5 Grendel. Hope to have it in about 2 weeks. Being built by Specialized Dynamics.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a neat caliber, and a really cool name. Grendel. -()/- 

Between that and the .50 Beowulf, Alexander Arms has come out with the best caliber names IMHO. I think their next one should be called Odin or Valkyrie.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> That's a neat caliber, and a really cool name. Grendel. -()/-
> 
> Between that and the .50 Beowulf, Alexander Arms has come out with the best caliber names IMHO. I think their next one should be called Odin or Valkyrie.


Lazzeroni has some pretty cool names too: War Bird, Tamahawk, Scramjet, etc...


----------

